

BlackBerry is winning the SDK race - graiz
http://www.raizlabs.com/blog/2012/06/21/blackberry-sdks/

======
digamber_kamat
It is silly to assume that more SDKs = more developers .

None of the SDKs are simple to use. The Webworks doesnt work behind a proxy.
Ha. The whole process of signing your applications is so bloody time consuming
and complex that I havent bothered to upload my apps there.

~~~
schmidp
FTA: "With so many choices it’s a wonder that developers aren’t flocking to
this platform."

The post is obviously sarcastic.

